# steering wheel restoration



## dannla (Aug 31, 2008)

I am getting my '65 out and getting it ready to drive. The steering wheel (standard wheel, not wood) has deep cracks around it's entire perimeter (about every 1-2 inches). The cracks are around the entire wheel (not spider cracks). I know I can get a repair kit or have it restored. I question if I would end up with a better or more durable end result if I were to buy a better core to start with. I know it is always better to start with the best core, but is it worth the additional $. Anyone have personal experience with this or is there a restorer out there who wishes to chime in? I appreciate the input!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used the POR-15 steering wheel kit for my 66 and Linda's (blondie67) 67 project, the kit is very complete with more tools than needed. You could also skip the kit and use other 2-part epoxys like PC-7 and KBS NuMetal.

Here is part one of KBS Numetal's restoration video;

YouTube - KBS NuMetal - Epoxy Putty - Steering Wheel Repair - Part 1

Click here for pictures of Linda's steering wheel


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I used a two part epoxy on my 65 then sanded it down and repainted it. (If going this route don't over apply epoxy because if is a pain to sand, and grinding it off is rather awkward). A Dremel tool helps immensely . Also, best to apply it in two or three steps giving it time to set up/cure in between applications. That way you cut down on sanding and minimize the ever present "drips". You can always buy another one, so why not experiment and try to repair the original first? 


Mike


----------

